# Deprofundis two cents for guide trought Hildegard recording strap on thight pls



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I love Von Bingen work she a saint, she a mystic, she sing whit the soul sound cliche but darn what else can i had that had not being add, this post is an ambitieous tedieous post on her achievement so far trought media of cd deprofundis dosen't have the vynil of Bingen onl ythe download of this album ,im sutch a shame to myself.

But this album must be good Lp media Bingen stuff (1980 ockay not the best years for vynil but interresting to have, i nearly bought it in vynil, but since im compulsive buyer got me into trouble for sometime , i moderate on purchased, and LP insane shipping ouch....

Anyway...

Second album for noobs there are thee naxos pls dont take the newbie label as unfriendly, but the naxos if my memory acturated heaven revelation and celestial harmony(the later on i like more because of kilometric long track the drone in a gentle way).

Doomy(christian doom in a way) as a genra of music
not pejorative , but heck these are long tracks and i have a soft spot for this kind of stuff.

Ockay here a diamond of an album next carpe diem record Bingen release grab this , it's that good.

Then what about neo von bingen that blend ambient genra,, Holger Stiller album is quite solid , not a purist album , a neo bingen ambient format( good poin t the singning is incredible , what a voice. i like it a lot,
What about other album worth mentionning, well i guess Marriage entre le ciel et la terre has ann honorable mentioning, and i have load of other albums of Von Bingen but my post would be too long fastidieous, i want to show you these release i like.

What about your finding ?
Perhaps i have them and can rate them?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I only have listened to one Hildegard of Bingen album, Canticles of Ecstasy. I am too involved in other musical genera and eras at the moment, but if I were to go into the early music Hildegard would be my first choice.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Hildegard Music and Visions

I like her music very much. She has a unique sound, like she's always creating her own plateau where her music exists. I'm listening to it on 2x and other speeds for a different take. It would be nice to understand the lyrics.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)




----------

